# Orion and his horse's head...



## LWW (Sep 19, 2005)

The Orion constellation shot with a Nikon F and 80-200 f2.8 on Kodak 3200 BW.






The Horsehead nebula shot with a Nikon F thru Meade ETX 90 telescope on Kodak 3200 BW.

Thanks for viewing.

LWW


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## snownow (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## pursuer (Sep 19, 2005)

That is a killer shot of the horse head, you must have had very dark skies, you got some of the nebulosity around the star in lower left as well, nice stuff.

Why do you shot in BW? Something to do with reciprocity failure?

It's nice to see more people into astophotography around here, keep them coming.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

That shot of the Horsehead Nebula would be awsome in colour! :thumbup: 


Can't wait for Orion to get back into the night sky again!  Such a great subject and relatively easy to photograph too!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

Eh?

Ah, all you astronomers!
I envy you for
a) your knowledge,
b) your equipment,
c) your photographic results.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

It's all either on the internet, in books or on computer programs!  Nobody is born with knowledge! 


Orion will be up in a couple of months nearly overhead looking to the sout at around 10pm or so.  You can see the Orion Nebula with an ordinary pair of binoculars so photographing it is easy compared to other astro stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Eh?
> Ah, all you astronomers!
> I envy you for your equipment,


 
Thank you! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

:blushing: :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

When I'll have finished my "geograph-project" for www.geograph.co.uk I might delve into astronomy. It has fascinated me forever but I could never make myself acquire any deeper knowledge. You might be in the process of inspiring me here .


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

Halllloooooooo?
What did YOU understand?
Would you need to get your mind out of the gutter, maybe???


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

I would just like _*SOMEONE*_ to admire my equipment for once!  


_(I'll leave that alone now before I appear really desperate and pathetic! )_


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

And we are very effectively misguiding a serious thread into areas that LWW will never have wanted to go to......... Sorry, LWW.

*straight face* Serious again! */straight face* (dissolving into giggles.....  )


----------



## LWW (Sep 20, 2005)

> That is a killer shot of the horse head, you must have had very dark skies, you got some of the nebulosity around the star in lower left as well, nice stuff.
> 
> Why do you shot in BW? Something to do with reciprocity failure?


Dark skies are getting rarer and rarer.

All of these shots were taken at Cumberland Falls State Park in the Daniel Boone Natl Forest. A quick hike to a moutain top and you are in business. Take a compass. Dress warm. Take a change of clothes.

I use BW beecause 1600 speed color gets awful grainy where 3200 BW doesnt suffer nearlt as much and can be pushed to 6400.

That and I am comfortable doing my own BW darkroom work.

Yes I know I'm a dinosaur.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Sep 20, 2005)

Astronomy is flat amazing and I am far fromm an expert on the subject. I've also found that getting good astropix is a little trial and error.

Gazing upon the universe and contemplating it's immensity however is actually quite spiritual. Not trying to influence anyone's personal theology but I can't imagine taking in the view and believing it all happened by chance. I'd think the odds would be better of dropping some wood, some running power tools, and all the gears from an airplane and having a working grandfather clock drop down my chimney.

I don't mind having my equipment admired either! :smileys: 

FWIW a Meade ETX 90 with equatorial mount tripod and GOTO programming with a few good eyepieces is less expensive than a 300MM f4.

LWW


----------

